# Zakk the Betta



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*This is the new fella Zakk ... He's in a 3 gallon at the moment, but soon to be in a 10 gallon

this is right after getting home, he got to meet one of the other fella's









His temporary home 









Loves swimming thru his cave









showing off:







































*


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow very nice where'd you pick him up at?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU in Burnaby, they only had a few like him left Wednesday when I got him


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice choice. Glad you got what you wanted 

He looks amazing!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Zakk looks awesome!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very handsome guy, quite a character. His 3 gallon Eclipse is very nicely set up for him, too.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Betta and cool set up for him as well


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks everyone


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

in the vids it looks like Zakk is struggeling against the current from the filter. He would be a lot happier with no current to swim against

You can try this if you want. I think it would work with the eclipse

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-I...urrentkill.php


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry Kaisa , didn't mean to look like I ignored your post , missed it somehow. He really never really had much of a current like it looked like, he went to a different tank soon after with a small filter with a flow control so its really slow now but anyway.....

Took some new pix of my lil guy , thot I'd share . He's got a new look now lol over the past few months I have been noticing some red on his fins and it really showing now. Only really shows when he's in the light, but still pretty cool. He is in a newer tank since my original post. It's a sweet 4gal glass tank, with seamless/rounded front corners nice mini pc light and mini HOB filter, which I purchased from Glen aka myaquaria ....thanks again Glen  It sits next to my 10g & he has a healthy friendship with Billy the betta in that tank lol Keeps him from being lonely as he is the only Betta I have that isn't in a community tank. His only tankmate is a lone assassin snail , which I hope he doesn't figure out the snail would be a good snack lol. I really love this guy , he is quite the character and truly has his own personality

The new home:

















Being lazy lol:









Being Zakk:

















































*Took a couple videos as well but they are still uploading, have to add them later so.... come back later lol*


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous betta, and nice set up!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Very pretty Betta!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*As if theres not been enough bad things happen this week, I found Zakk dead last night. Apparently he got tangled up in a Java Fern's stringy roots and couldn't get up for air. I feel sooooo bad as I was going to pull it this weekend and remove all of the baby plants growing on the ends of the leaves as I felt it was getting a bit big. Zakk and Billy (the betta in the tank next to his) used to flare at each other and swim back and forth along the glass. It was cute to watch plus I didn't feel either one was bored lol. Zakk used to dart to the other side of the tank then back across under the fern, I am thinking he probably darted back the last time thru where the roots probably were thick in the leaves & trapped him. He was by far my favorite fish as you can probably tell lol He was in my bedroom at the end of the dresser and was the first & last fish I seen every day. Was always nice to have him in an area I seen him the most, he was quite the character at times. Needless to say I didn't even want to turn that tanks light on when I woke up  Anyway, services were held at the Burnaby Betta Cemetery under my balcony today. Weird they are the only fish I take the time to bury, Then again it's even more weird to say my fish drowned. At any rate....He will be missed dearly! Thought I'd share a couple last vids of him as this thread will soon fade away, as my awesome betta Zakk has. RIP lil buddy...you may be gone , but will never be forgotten*

* Zakk ....2011*









*This is the first week I had him*





*a few months later in his new home*





*He really liked that plant lol If he wasn't lurking underneath it , he'd be chillin in the leaves on topl*















*the last pic taken of him*


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your lost John, he was a beauty. Don't beat yourself up about it, accidents happen. He was a lucky guy to have you as an owner for as long as he did. RIP little guy.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Candy, much appreciated. I know he was just a fish lol, but these fella's are easy to get attached to with the personalities they have lol Probably have a new one in the next couple weeks, hope I can get another like him


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

So Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Zack's passing, John. On a lighter note... I see a 'Father's Day' gift in the making !

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys.....lol Stuart was going to get another one, but IPU only has a few right now, Grants putting in a big order so it will be a delayed Fathers Day gift, hopefully he get some in like Zakk


----------



## eena (Aug 7, 2012)

Love at first sight


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So did you ever get Zack part deux?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man sorry john he was a stunner , im sure you'll find a new one, sorry john he was awesome.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eena said:


> Love at first sight


Same here Eena lol & thanks



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So did you ever get Zack part deux?


I actually do have Zakk part deux...just no pix yet  When we gonna see pix of that gorgeous marine Betta of yours??



macframalama said:


> man sorry john he was a stunner , im sure you'll find a new one, sorry john he was awesome.


Thanks Shawn...he was an awesome Betta for sure. I have another like him now, and a Black Orchid Super Delta Taiil. I had a Black Orchid HM that died from a tumor I believe. No shortage of the black fellas now though. Still miss Zakk #1 he was very cool
I'll get some pix of the new guys posted soon, the deltatail is very cool and only one I have ever seen like him.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah he was a stunner, I remember seeing the pics back in the day, still looks like a stunner compared to all others I've seen.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris! the new one is pretty wicked too.. he's younger and his fins are a bit longer I think....have to really get some pix soon


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Are the plants in the tank real/what are they?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

everytime i go to the lfs i look at the bettas here now, and everytime im like blue blue blue blue, yep that ones red ok red, yep red one , ohh snap a sort of red one lol nothing over here
gastly conditions, 
my betta RED died a few days ago too and now im on a hunt for a REAL betta but i doubt i will find one here, may have to sneak one in a box with some other goodies and have it shipped looking back im actually surprised that i didnt kill it off before with all the mis information i had on them lol, its funny because i just actually felt like i was housing it properly the damn thing lived in a 2 gallon jar at room temp for like 8 months, nicely get him in a 15 gallon.... dead in 2 weeks, i dunno, but i think what happened was i was using an aq150 on the tank and i think the turbulance either rocked him around a bit too much or maybe he swam too close to the intake, next time i have a proper sized tank and filter for one, but it will be a BETTA tank and not some fly by the seat of my pants jimmy rig operation,

since putting BLUE in the *chi* he has become a new fish very happy, I love watchin him flair out


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Red, Shawn. Sometimes they do well in a bigger tank sometimes they don't. I find in a bigger tank they seem to appreciate taller, thicker plants or floating plants. Helps them escape and undesired currents I believe. Glad to hear Blue is happier. You can always check Canadian Aqua farms site, he gets some nice ones and will ship I'm sure. Plus there is always IPU who I believe ships. I could drop by some time and grab some pix of the more unique ones for you.


35: Thanks so much! The plants are real ...the bigger (dark green) one is Java Fern. The other (lighter colored) one is Oak leaf water sprite.


----------

